# Porcupine Gulch Yard Haunt 2014



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you for looking, and more photos will come as there are things to document/more gets put in place. Here's hoping for the bet outcome for this year and not feeling again like was wasted time on my part, family issues settle down and can be what the hosting parents desire of it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Now Porcupine Gulch is a winner! Nice vision and detailing on everything. I also love your signage and use of props. How many ToTers are you expecting?

I know your heart isn't in it right now but I am sure when you see the joy it brings the haunt hosts it will mean all the world to them and you. I hope the treatments are successful and you all have a happy halloween together. As I said I think you did a great job and sure they are proud of your talent.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Now Porcupine Gulch is a winner! Nice vision and detailing on everything. I also love your signage and use of props. How many ToTers are you expecting?


Thank you very much, glad you enjoy what posted so far. As for ToT's, 20 is optimistic, all told - we rarely get even that, maybe 5-6 groups all night, but on Saturday will be 'party' type event with invited guests so more see it than the small amount of neighborhood kids.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

It's awesome! Thank you for sharing. I wish a speedy recovery for whomever is ill, and admire your spirit to go forth and share your Halloween with others. 
I hope you have a very Happy Halloween!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Got most of the full figures up and placed today (two left that go in areas won't be placed till the day of yard being open), put batteries in strobe lights, fixed some lights that got blown out of position during recent wind/rain bouts. So here are some photos!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Francis Fastje (Feb 24, 2014)

Looks Great!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought Porcupine Gulch looked great in the daylight but man you've done an even better job with the lighting at night. Nice use of colors, lighting and shadows. So much detail in the props and placement of things. Really feels like a western town. Parts of it remind me of Columbia (as in Columbia State Park in Gold Country, it's set up as an old 1800 western gold panning town). It looks to me like you are ready for Gulch visitors now! Nice job.

Question for you. I noticed your hanging lady in red in the photos. I have that same Spirit Halloween zombie or swamp gal you do. She has a stake through her head and I'm wondering if you kept it or removed it somehow. I haven't used mine in a setting yet and am wondering what others have done. Been debating on sawing off the stake portion above her head but not sure if that's the best thing to do.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LOVE it!!! What a cool haunt! Well done.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I love this! All the details are so amazing. What a wonderful haunt/display. I agree that the lighting is wonderful.
Thank you for sharing. Happy Halloween!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks like a lot of work went into setting that up. Fantastic job!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I thought Porcupine Gulch looked great in the daylight but man you've done an even better job with the lighting at night. Nice use of colors, lighting and shadows. So much detail in the props and placement of things. Really feels like a western town. Parts of it remind me of Columbia (as in Columbia State Park in Gold Country, it's set up as an old 1800 western gold panning town). It looks to me like you are ready for Gulch visitors now! Nice job.
> 
> Question for you. I noticed your hanging lady in red in the photos. I have that same Spirit Halloween zombie or swamp gal you do. She has a stake through her head and I'm wondering if you kept it or removed it somehow. I haven't used mine in a setting yet and am wondering what others have done. Been debating on sawing off the stake portion above her head but not sure if that's the best thing to do.


Thank you very much for your kind words! Yes, we have been to Columbia many times, but equal part inspiration is of course the classic Ghost Town at Knott's Berry Farm (who deliver a superlative Halloween attraction themselves each season).

As for the 'voodoo lady' (as I call her), we kept the stake - as she is used mostly as a hanging prop, convenient for storage too, and not sure how structurally important it is going down into the head/body.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Had the full open house for invited guests Saturday night - weather was good, clear after raining hard on Friday and into Saturday morning. Maybe 35-40 people attended. Sadly the ToT crowds are miniscule in this area and due to it taking place in backyard, no matter how 'professional' entrance might look, not a good thing likely to try and convince adults we don't know to take kids around the back of the house plus the private property/liability issues if someone decides to take advantage.

Some photos from the big day -


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

This shows two of our electronic props - the 'electrocution victim' works well in the mine shaft with blasting box, thrashes around nicely and smacks into the wooden sides, makes a lot of noise, and the sitting up zombie (same mechanism as the popular jumping spider).





More photos to come!


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

OUTSTANDING HAUNT!!!!! Especially with a sick family member--how are they doing?? Your haunt is one of the few I've seen that look as good during the day and is does at night. Hats off to you Regions Beyond . . . this looks better than some commercial haunts I've been too. I'm eager to find out what new things you have on the list for next year. Did you shot any video of people going through? I'd LOVE to see footage of your haunt in action!!! 

GiggleingGhost


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Remarkable haunt! Everything looks fantastic; props, lighting, staging, details!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

GiggleingGhost said:


> OUTSTANDING HAUNT!!!!! Especially with a sick family member--how are they doing?? Your haunt is one of the few I've seen that look as good during the day and is does at night. Hats off to you Regions Beyond . . . this looks better than some commercial haunts I've been too. I'm eager to find out what new things you have on the list for next year. Did you shot any video of people going through? I'd LOVE to see footage of your haunt in action!!!
> 
> GiggleingGhost


Thank you very much, truly appreciate these comments. Have a few clips (three at most) but sadly no, no extensive video coverage as also talking to people and making sure all electronic bits keep running throughout. My step-brother and his kids did film a bunch with a gopro camera so will see if they ever put anything together that share with the footage.



punkineater said:


> Remarkable haunt! Everything looks fantastic; props, lighting, staging, details!


Thank you very much and glad you enjoyed!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Continuing on with photos:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I really love your set up! It makes me think of a haunted version of Disney's Big Thunder Mountain, which they should totally do, BTW. 
I can't believe you get so few trick or treaters! Is it just a well kept secret?


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow awesome haunt well done !!


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome looking yard. Love your lighting it can make or break a display. Yours is great. Hope you had a great night.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> I really love your set up! It makes me think of a haunted version of Disney's Big Thunder Mountain, which they should totally do, BTW.
> I can't believe you get so few trick or treaters! Is it just a well kept secret?


Thank you very much for your comments and that comparison! Overall, a secret, maybe so - but don't want overall likely to be all "Hey, bring your kids into the backyard!" as that might come off creepy since the space is around side of the house and way in back, plus issues of liability if some parent is overly looking to cause trouble or trips or something. So, sadly, best to avoid that altogether and invite folks we know and their guests.



roach said:


> Wow awesome haunt well done !!


Thank you very much, glad you enjoyed this look at it!



scarybella said:


> Awesome looking yard. Love your lighting it can make or break a display. Yours is great. Hope you had a great night.


The night went well, thank you! And yes I am a stickler for the lighting being as 'theatrical' as possible, give off strong look/impression, so glad you feel it is successful! Thanks very much.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

And just like that, as of yesterday, all the restless ghouls and ghosts vanished back away for another year:



Or at least, consigned and packed off into the storage shed (the end of the mercantile building towards the fence, visible in some photos):


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

And finally, the few clips managed to shoot through the night (not at all comprehensive, sadly):


----------

